# Caboolture River - Beachmere Tuesday 27th



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Well after several weeks lay off I finally hit the water again today, as I really did have a bad case of trigger finger. Sporting my band new Hobie Revolution I arrived at the Beachmere ramp and hour late, thanks to an earlier wake up call from the beeper and quick trip to the fire station. The tide had just turned as I shoved off on the maiden voyage, and with a small crowd watching, the last thing I needed was to fall in at this point.

Trolling and sx40 and sx60 it wasn't long before the action started, the flatheaad were on the bite and going absolutey mad, I lost count at 26, and the stink boaters were doing the same. I ditched the hard bodies after a while and went the drift with Gulp 6" minow in grey, BANG, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, BANG zzzzzzzzzzzzz, this trip was awesome but they were all flatties :shock:

After an hour or so I'm approaching the Channel markers and here's a bunch of birds hard at it, :gu: You bewdy, Lee and Terry went to 8th Avenue suckers, I rigged a slug and put the foot down :grin: TUNA this far in, I felt like a rat with a golden tooth. Just as i'm coming into casting range a stink boat goes straight past in an attempt to get to em first :angry: , and instead of going wide a bringing his lines around and through, Ooooh No, straight through the middle, wan????er :angry: . The fish dived and we were back to glassed out conditions almost, then the driver of the mongrel stink boat came along side and said, "G'day mate getting any??"

The trip back was simply brilliant, I lay back and enjoyed the peddle. I am very impressed with my new ride  , I can't tell you how it paddles because I just couldn't be bothered. All up I spent 7 hours in the chair, and dragged around 30 flatties on board, now this is a yak with MOJO :O-:

Regards

Al


----------



## quadman (Nov 2, 2007)

Gday AL,
Next time you head out down this way ,give us a yell and i will be there.only 5 Minsdown the road.
Sounds like u had a cracker of a day in the cabby river.Cheers Bear


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

30 flatties... :shock: :shock: ....sounds like a great session Al. Good timing to, by the look of the weather report its going to turn to crap tomorrow and stay that way for awhile. 

Been thinking about going around to burpengary creek for a try?

So I take it you like your new ride. ;-)


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

No Probs Bear, I live at caboolture as well so it would be good to catch up.

G'day Paul, great session on the flatties in fact I've never known them to go off like they did today. I might try Burpengary Creek on the weekend it's an underestimated waterway, might even take a crab pot.

I must admit I do like my new yak ;-) .

Regards

Al


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Biggles said:


> I must admit I do like my new yak ;-) .
> 
> Regards
> 
> Al


Well thats great to hear Al, they are certainly a great kayak, wonder if Mal would let me trade my yellow one in for a blue one like yours. 

To think you caught 30 flatty's on your maiden voyage, can it get any better, I haven't caught 30 flatty's total on any yak I own yet, sensational ;-)

Keep enjoying it Al,

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The problem with Burpengary Creek is getting to it. There's a little make shift boat ramp up stream, but its about a 2 km meandering paddle to get to the mouth, plus its not a very secure place to leave your car. I was thinking of paddling from Deception Bay (they have built a new boat ramp right up the northern end near the DPI fisheries building), with the run in tide and come back with the run out. Should be some good fishing in there as its not very accessible. 
Just need a day when the weather and tides are good.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul,

You are spot on with the thoughts about car security at the inland ramp, it's not that good there IMHO. The other problem launching from the Fisheries building is that you need to pick the tides, or you will have a long pull back accross the mud flats to the car :shock: . If it were me I would launch from the mouth of the Caboolture River, (Beachmere side or Uhlmann Road side), and then paddle around fishing the whole way. 30 - 40 mins should get you around the corner. On the other hand, there is a big hole that holds fish between the Fisheries building and the mouth of the creek, old time locals from DBay refer to it as the flathead hole, and you can sometimes see them walking around there at low tide. Let me know if you are going around on the weekend, if I can get away I'll come with ya.

Regards

Al


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

On ya, Al.

Great session.

Have only fish Cabby once, which was out of the Ulhmann Rd ramp with Paddlepop. The first bank along the left hand side heading inland was a top lizard spot.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bloody couldn't be bothered paddling hey Al.. :twisted: ...mate its people like you that , that...that i totally agree with these days !!!  
Damn man , next time you get beeped ...tell them you are going to check the local water supply in case the fire turns into an all out bush smoker.. ;-) ..you do know you probably could have claimed a red one on your taxes , little blue and red lights and a really strong bilge pump setup could be a real "fringe benafit" :lol:


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Well done with the flathead. Great effort.


----------

